# Ex can hack into friends bank account and email



## pinkyBear (25 Jan 2010)

Hi there,
I hope someone can help me. I have a friend who spit with a partner some time ago. My friend confided in me over the weekend, and told me that she has concerns about email/internet security as she fears the ex is hacking the account. 

I asked what evidence had she of this, she mentioned that she was sending emails from her account and that her friends were not recieving the emails. She also recounted a story of when they were together - he boasted about this skill and a few days later presented her bank online bank account to her.

The problem is this person has worked over the years in _ company's names deleted - moderator _ and claims to have full access to a server in Dublin that stores all internet content. Could this possibly be true? If so what could we do????
P..


----------



## elcato (25 Jan 2010)

The service providor does not hold any bank details. She needs to inform her bank and they will change her password. Regarding the email, I would stop using that one, try and close it down and use gmail/hotmail in future. The SP will not have these passwords stored either. Send a message to all contacts that you have changed your email once set up. btw - make sure she changes the password to something totally different.


----------



## jhegarty (25 Jan 2010)

Just get her to change her passwords. He probably wrote them down when they were together.

There is no server that "stores all internet content" , and your ISP can't see you online banking details.


----------



## zag (25 Jan 2010)

Sart with the facts and work from there.

If the ex showed someone a copy of their online bank statement then they did it in one of two ways - 1) they already knew the password, 2) they didn't know the password but subsequently obtained it without permission.  Or, alternatively they took a photocopy before they became the ex . . .

If 1) above then change the password as soon as you can.  If needs be, ring the bank and request assistance in changing.  Doesn't matter whether it was the ex or some person in some foreign country, or whoever . . . if you have concerns about the status of a password (or credentials, whether password or otherwise) then change it.

If 2) above then I'm sure there are a raft of rules/laws which have been broken to do this.  If there is evidence then this is a very serious issue indeed.  However, establishing the evidence is the hard part.

On the email front - change passwords.  If this person has (say) an eircom.net account and the ex claims to have access to the usernames and passwords then this *again* is a serious matter and the IT Security people in eircom should be approached.  It's possible the ex is supposed to have access (say, because he is an administrator) then there is still the pretty clear cut point that they shouldn't be using those credentials.  It's like someone in a bank - they have to know your account number in the course of your work but they don't go about using your account.

z


----------



## pinkyBear (25 Jan 2010)

Cheers zag, I appreciate your comments will make the recomendations...


----------



## paddyc (25 Jan 2010)

If the ex had access to her computer, he may have installed a key-stroke logging program which records all the details of every key typed. I'm sure that admins in banks don't have full access to everybodys details for security reasons.

As others have said to change her passwords including her online banking pin and use seperate passwords for different services - eg email/banking etc. If she is still using the same computer he had access to get it scanned for viruses and malware to see if there is a keystroke logger installed.


----------



## canicemcavoy (25 Jan 2010)

It pays no harm to be paranoid; on the offchance that the ex is a weirdo and installed a keylogger, install, update and run the following virus/malware checkers:

http://www.microsoft.com/Security_Essentials/

http://www.safer-networking.org/


----------



## pinkyBear (25 Jan 2010)

Cheers for that canice - I have passed those urls on...


----------



## Romulan (25 Jan 2010)

A keylogger may be a piece of hardware or a piece of software.  If the former, you will not be able to detect it running software on the PC.

Your best bet may be to have someone with required IT knowledge take a look at the PC.


----------

